# I mustn't...



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

http://www.doggroomercheshire.co.uk/Available_Puppies_Planned_Litters/
Not sure if I have posted this link correctly. This is little lady is from the breeder I got Betty from. Tempted sooo tempted..


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

You could though..................


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, you must, you must! You know you want to She is such a sweet thing.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

....all on her own, no little friend to play with and snuggle........


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh go on!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes you must .. yes yes yes .... get that puppy Colin   live is for living afterall xxx

Sounds like we are having the same type of day ... My friend is currently having pups, well not her, her cocker spaniel and I am having updates as each puppy arrives ... it is soooo exciting ...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!! HOW COULD YOU SAY NO!!!!!!!! look at her!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Come on Colin ... all your cockapoo friends are giving you good advice here .... 

Wow she is stunning ... I would love her xxx


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Quick colin- before Jojo gets her!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I would snatch her up in a second...so beautiful!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

If you look at the Adevantia show dogs tab - you will see a picture of Theo - 
I'm wonder if he is the sire ( although I know it's usually a poodle). I saw him when we collected Betty - he is really gorgeous with the sweetest nature.
Maybe a phone call...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

do it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

lola24 said:


> ....all on her own, no little friend to play with and snuggle........


Katie... you are SO bad :laugh:

Colin I think she looks beautiful... (not helping am I?!)


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

She look a bit like Nadines Treacle - I've always loved that colouring.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

no harm in checking......


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> She look a bit like Nadines Treacle - I've always loved that colouring.


Treacle is stunning :love-eyes:

Have you asked Betty? I bet i know what she would say


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Colin ... go for it ... she is beautiful  

You will love having two poos ... hand on my heart, its the BEST xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I will help you out here Katie .... 

Betty Bossy Knickers wants a new best friend ... she is not liking being a lonely poo .. 

Trying here .. and giggling far too much ...


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I agree Jojo, imagine the poo playing, poo snuggling and sleeping together, i bet she dreams of a little sister!!!!

When you have one, two doesn't make much of a difference...............


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

OMG - emotional blackmail - will you ladies stop at nothing trying to convince a poor defenceless man.

Back to reality... I would have to speak to my doggie day carer before anything else - although she has said in the past she thinks it would be good for Betty to
have a playmate and that one more to her doesn't make a difference!!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Turi said:


> Katie... you are SO bad :laugh:
> 
> Colin I think she looks beautiful... (not helping am I?!)


I don't know what you mean turi!! 

Imagine- double cockapoo cuddles!!!!!!!! Not that i think he HAS to get her!! :devil:


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> OMG - emotional blackmail - will you ladies stop at nothing trying to convince a poor defenceless man.
> 
> Back to reality... I would have to speak to my doggie day carer before anything else - although she has said in the past she thinks it would be good for Betty to
> have a playmate and that one more to her doesn't make a difference!!


Colin, you brought this on yourself- what did you think we would say??!!!!
And, ahem, i think your doggy daycarer obviously knows best- as a professional of course!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like a done deal to me ... go on Colin .. what a fab way to start the year  .. 

I will back off now .. well sort of ... ha ha ha 

But if you do get her .. pretty please let em add her to My Dogs Life coat catalogue .. shes a cracker  .... well I had to ask xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Katie you are giving me more laughter lines   

Colin hasn't got a chance has he ... 

Colin you can't post a thread with a stunning cockapoo puppy and expect us cockapoo crazy gals to say .. no dont do it .. you better call soon Colin or else one of us will ha ha ha ...


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I know...I AM going to make a call tonight..at least for a chat

Loving all you cocakpoo crazy ladies


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I will look forwards to you introducing her.....


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh yay Colin, she looks beautiful. It will be great for you and Betty. I think you should call her Doris.....................Betty and Doris,


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

...or wilma....


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Betty and Boop?


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I know...I AM going to make a call tonight..at least for a chat
> 
> Loving all you cocakpoo crazy ladies


Oooh go Colin go!!!!!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Would get in there fast Colin as you have posted her pick on a forum where many cockapoo obsessed fans are just looking for a really gorgeous pup like her. One of them might get there before you........


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

It's just a phone call Colin, can't do any harm at all, can it 
We do share tastes in Cockapoos


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Have you made the call yet Colin


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Betty & Audrey 

Betty & Tilly 

Betty & Florence

Betty & Megan

Betty & Phyllis

Oh no I have the kids giving me names now ... ha ha ha


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahhaha!!! so funny! Colin, you know you want her!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

In the words of Mrs Doyle off of Father Ted (who speaks very wise words) go on, go on, go on, go on, go on http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7w0ZyfkukUs&feature=related

She is absolutely stunning - her colouring would be a perfect match for Betty, imagine how adorable they will look running around together ...


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my what a sweetheart and at least you know the breeder too.

We are all waiting now to hear the latest!!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG! Yes! I think she's gorgeous, how can you resist  
Don't let someone get in there first or you'll be disappointed! 
Any name ideas for another girl to go with Betty Colin?


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Ooooooooh colin a sable.....i LOVE sables,you have to get her,she ould look so cute alongside betty....betty and boo? xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Colin she is gorgeous! Looking forward to hearing how the call went  x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Colin - you know I am after Poo number 2 - she is adorable and would make the perfect twin sister for Treacle - you better be quick! 

LOL only kidding - I am planning number 2 in the Spring and would love a "Betty" x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I couldn't reach the breeder by phone so I emailed her...but no reply. However my dog walker has said that she has just taken on a puppy and she will not have more than one puppy at a time due to the amount of time and care they need....I think it is not meant to be..perhaps it's for the best until I can get Betty sorted out with her allergies etc...
I came home tonight and she insisted on picking one piece of kibble out of her bowl at a time ( She is on burns and they about the size of a maltezer).. she didn't eat her breakfast this morning before I left but was gone by the time the dog walker arrived....no idea what is going on with her now...ggrr


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Having another dog around will make her eat quick sharpish.............can't imagine Betty will have someone move in and steal her food 
If you weren't quite as far away I would be your puppy and betty sitter!!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Having another dog around will make her eat quick sharpish.............can't imagine Betty will have someone move in and steal her food
> If you weren't quite as far away I would be your puppy and betty sitter!!


Me too 
T'is a shame your puppy sitter couldn't take her- i'm sure she would sit in the corner quietly!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Colin, That's too bad....but who knows what the breeder will say? a pup sure would get Betty to eat


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Actually Colin you would be surprised food wise!
Izzie will let Poppy eat her food HOWEVER when Poppy came home (she's a brilliant eater) & Izzie copies her sometimes! Meaning that because Poppy was eating some food then Izzie decided she wanted some 
So it could work in the opposite way to what you think...
Although the dog walking part isn't ideal :/ I assume there is no way you could do anything without her agreeing?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Betty also wouldn't get a chance to sit and scratch for 10 mins at a time.....................she would get puppy bombed!!!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Betty also wouldn't get a chance to sit and scratch for 10 mins at a time.....................she would get puppy bombed!!!


Ah karen, you raise these great points- so practical!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Betty also wouldn't get a chance to sit and scratch for 10 mins at a time.....................she would get puppy bombed!!!


OMG Karen so true! Izzie sometimes just goes & gets laid down really nicely & Poppy just runs up to her & bites her ear or legs!  Puppies are so cheeky lol.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow - Colin look at these responses! We were literally all waiting for you to post! 

Sorry it hasn't worked out this time...


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh well,that will teach me to browse breeder websites when I should be working
I will have to work on a plan B..


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> Wow - Colin look at these responses! We were literally all waiting for you to post!
> 
> Sorry it hasn't worked out this time...


Yes , never had so much female attention in my life....even if it is because of a pup


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Colin!
What's plan B....another pup?? a different pup?? a different dog walker so you can get that first pup???


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Mo, Plan B is.............move closer to Karen so she can babysit every day!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH!!! see now that is a perfect plan B!!! sell the house, get puppy! I am sure Betty and the new Puppy will love playing with Weller every day!!! Colin don't you think that would be excellent?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Mo, Plan B is.............move closer to Karen so she can babysit every day!!!!


Now there's an idea....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh poo ... cockapoo .. oh well Colin it wasn't meant to be ...

That puppy was very cute though.. but of course no way as wonderful as Betty Bossy Knickers  

Some things are just not meant to be ... xxx

I did enjoy all the female pressure we gave Colin .. well done ladies  .. oh and sorry Colin xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty WILL get a playmate....promise...it's just a matter of timing


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sadly it wasn't meant to be- the right pup is out there for you and Pocket Rocket.

I am a great believer in fate . We tried the rescue route before Milly and it didn't work out for us and we happened to see her advert ( she was a slighter older pup at 14 wks as the ones whom reserved her changed their mind after hols) and I said to hubby bet she has gone but she hadn't.

I couldn't imagine not having her she is just perfect for us as your new pup will be for you too


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I finally rec'd a reply from the breeder last night. Turns out the pup was a cocker spaniel and their web designer had put the photo in the wrong place!!

Like you I believe in fate...Betty will get a playmate at some point.

The Breeder has two bitches in season and is hoping for late Spring/early summer pups which to be honest is a much better time as far as I'm concerned
what with early mornings in the garden etc..

They will have the same dad as Betty ( Domino the toy parti poodle) so should not be that big...I have to say I love the size she is.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Brill news .. so you are on the waiting list I hope  .. sounds like a great plan 

That is quiet funny as I thought she looked like a cocker pup lol ... smiling here, what are we all like ... we were caught up in the excitement of a pal for Betty xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hurrah - sounds perfect Colin. Watch this space!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

That sounds great Colin, please keep us posted


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thats great news Colin...............I did think that girl looked ALOT like her beautiful dad but its hard to tell by pics. Lets hope for a cockapoo lookalike


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

this is such exciting news Colin .... eeeep!!!

I am starting to get itchy for number 2 but Jules (my lovely, tolerant, patient husband ) is reluctant to at the moment. I understand his reasons - it's me that's the biggest stumbling block. I need to change jobs to make it happen. That or win the lottery, I'm hoping for the latter then I can buy http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-28994965.html & look after all of your gorgeous 'poos


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> this is such exciting news Colin .... eeeep!!!
> 
> I am starting to get itchy for number 2 but Jules (my lovely, tolerant, patient husband ) is reluctant to at the moment. I understand his reasons - it's me that's the biggest stumbling block. I need to change jobs to make it happen. That or win the lottery, I'm hoping for the latter then I can buy http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-28994965.html & look after all of your gorgeous 'poos


Oh, wouldn't that be lovely...working at Heathrow I dream of a more rural life style... it will happen at some point but will have to keep dreaming (like you) until then.
keep working on the hubby - from my experience you ladies always end up getting your own way


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Thats great news Colin...............I did think that girl looked ALOT like her beautiful dad but its hard to tell by pics. Lets hope for a cockapoo lookalike


Yes, Isn't Theo beautiful... even more so in the flesh.... probably the prettiest
spaniel I have sever seen. ( although Betty's mum is lovely too)...

I did have my suspicions but it's quite difficult to tell in photo's when they are that age..


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Oh, wouldn't that be lovely...working at Heathrow I dream of a more rural life style... it will happen at some point but will have to keep dreaming (like you) until then.
> keep working on the hubby - from my experience you ladies always end up getting your own way


do you work at the airport? if so, could you transfer to Birmingham in some capacity - we're reasonably rural and only 45 mins from BHX on the train 

Sadly for me, my husband is immune to any kind of female manipulation (which if I'm honest, makes me love just a little bit more - in that he's not a push-over ) We will, at some point, get number 2 .... it just may not be for the next year to 18 months


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> from my experience you ladies always end up getting your own way


Very well said Colin .... ha ha ha 

Colin do you feel like you have us all nagging you at times ... its like a virtual marriage to many wifes ... oh dear so sorry ... we will be a little less pushy with you ha ha ha ....

Naaa we will just keep on pestering you until you get number 2 cockapoo


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Very well said Colin .... ha ha ha
> 
> Colin do you feel like you have us all nagging you at times ... its like a virtual marriage to many wifes ... oh dear so sorry ... we will be a little less pushy with you ha ha ha ....
> 
> Naaa we will just keep on pestering you until you get number 2 cockapoo


Just call me Henry ( as in the VIII)

No , you know I love all the banter ( although do wonder what people think of me /my ramblings at times!!)


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ah colin, great news about the planned litters- now we can all enjoy the build up and regular updates of betty's new friend!!

Oh and don't worry- you have plenty of lovely ladies on here to keep you in line and nag at you!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

oh this all sounds very exciting!! xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> do you work at the airport? if so, could you transfer to Birmingham in some capacity - we're reasonably rural and only 45 mins from BHX on the train
> 
> Sadly for me, my husband is immune to any kind of female manipulation (which if I'm honest, makes me love just a little bit more - in that he's not a push-over ) We will, at some point, get number 2 .... it just may not be for the next year to 18 months


I work just off the airport - the view from my office window is Terminal 4 -
very scenic - NOT


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great news Colin! I am very excited for you and look forward to the updates!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I work just off the airport - the view from my office window is Terminal 4 -
> very scenic - NOT


not on the same kind of scale, but the building I'm in is next door to Oxford airport (laughably called London Oxford ) mostly it's light aircraft or helicopters buzzing in and out. Lately though they've kind of upgraded it all and we're now seeing larger planes flying around ... it's amazing how mezmerised we all are when a small jet flies in ... you'd think we'd never seen a plane before


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> not on the same kind of scale, but the building I'm in is next door to Oxford airport (laughably called London Oxford ) mostly it's light aircraft or helicopters buzzing in and out. Lately though they've kind of upgraded it all and we're now seeing larger planes flying around ... it's amazing how mezmerised we all are when a small jet flies in ... you'd think we'd never seen a plane before


I've worked in and around the airport for thirty years so don't even notice the planes taking off and landing. The exception was at a previous company some years ago - Concord used to take off right over our building and set all the car alarms off... it really was a magnificent sight - such a shame it's
no loner in service.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I've worked in and around the airport for thirty years so don't even notice the planes taking off and landing. The exception was at a previous company some years ago - Concord used to take off right over our building and set all the car alarms off... it really was a magnificent sight - such a shame it's
> no loner in service.


I agree. I grew up in Wiltshire but my dad worked for British Airways and we used to be able to see Concord go over at home! i never got to go on her but my parents did not long before she was taken out of service. What added insult to injury about them going on her and me not having the chance was it was my birthday when they flew home from New York on Concord!!!


----------

